# Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat



## Erich95 (31. Mai 2018)

*Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*

Guten Tag, 

Heute trete ich mit einem für mich sehr belastenden Thema an euch. 
Es geht um schalldämpfung/dämpfung von Verkehrslärm in meiner Wohnung. 

Welche möglichkeiten gibt es (außer baulicher Maßnahmen) den lärm zu verringern. 
Meine Wohnung befindet sich an einer recht befahrenen Straße und ich empfinde eben jene Geräusche als sehr störend. Was wirklich schade ist da die Wohnung an sich wirklich schön ist.

Welche möglichkeiten habe ich.
Bisher habe ich folgendes gefunden.

Decke abhängen mit absorbierendem Material. 

Wabenplissee vors Fenster.

Vorsatzfenster (ziemlich teuer und vllt nicht erlaubt)

Stoff Vorhänge die genau vors fenster passen.

Gäbe es noch Möglichkeiten das fenster Ansich zu isolieren?
Wäre über eure Ratschläge dankbar.
Ausziehen wäre die allerletzte Möglichkeit .


----------



## P2063 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*



Erich95 schrieb:


> Welche möglichkeiten gibt es (außer baulicher Maßnahmen) den lärm zu verringern.



umziehen

es ist leider so, dass das einzige was Lärm wirklich blockt schiere Masse ist. Also ohne bauliche Maßnahmen wird man nicht viel erreichen, sprich Fenster tauschen, Fassadendämmung, Schallschutzzaun... 

Mit Maßnahmen im inneren der Wohnung (Vorhang, Decke abhängen...) wirst du auch nicht viel erreichen, da der Lärm ja gar nicht erst von außen herein kommen soll. Das kann höchstens die Akustik im inneren verbessern weil es Schallreflexionen von im Raum entstehenden Geräuschen mindert, aber verhindert keinen Straßenlärm. Baulich könnte man da höchstens eine Trockenbauwand auf Federschiene einziehen, aber das ist auch ein ziemlicher Aufwand und bringt nur 2-3db.


----------



## Erich95 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*

Also bringen überall wabenplissees und vielleicht diese schaummatten nichts?


----------



## Erich95 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*

Ist halt die frage wie viel die innere dämpfung aus machen würde.
Derzeit ist die wohnung noch recht leer. Ich weiß auch nicht wie viel Mobiliar ausmacht will mir nix kaufen um dann am Ende festzustellen das es trotzdem mist ist.


----------



## cerbero (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*

Andere Fenster: Sehr davon abhängig welche Fenster verbaut sind, aber entsprechend ausgelegte moderne Schallschutzfenster sind eine Wohltat. 

Wäre mit dem Vermieter zu klären... (es gibt oft genug Fördermittel für sowas.)

Weiterhin: Mal bei der Gemeinde anfragen, obs zum Beispiel Pläne für Tempo 30 Nachts gibts. Oder überhaupt schon Messungen zum Lärm in der Stadt.... (ohne die Werte gibts keine Pläne)


----------



## Erich95 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*

Sind Holzfenster mit doppelverglasung. Wohnung wurde ja komplett neu gemacht.
Will eigentlich ungern umziehen da schöner schnitt und erstbezug. Denke aber nicht das die neue fenster einbauen.

Wie viel macht den mobiliar noch aus dämpfungstechnisch?


----------



## Heimomat (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: LÃ¤rmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*

Moin,

es liegt viel an der Bausubstanz und wenn ich  lese was du für Fenster hast könnte das Haus um 1955 gebaut worden sein.  Ich habe die selben Fenster und das Haus ist von 52 da kommt der Lärm eher über die Wände und nicht so sehr  über die Fenster.  Bilder an die Außenwand oder Möbel davor hilft ein wenig, auch sollte  im Raum selbst ein bissel was vorhanden sein um den Schall zu brechen.  Google mal ein wenig nach Raumakustik da gibt es viele Ideen und Anleitungen wie man was wo aufstellt oder zb. günstig Absorber baut die nicht gleich nach Tonstudio aussehne.

zb. YouTube


----------



## pedi (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*

warum bist du da eingezogen, hast du das nicht vorher gewusst?


----------



## Erich95 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*

Ja das Problem ist halt stell ich mir jetzt die wohnung mit Möbeln voll und kauf mir plissees etc. Um dann festzustellen das es nicht wirklich besser ist .

Ja warum bin ich eingezogen. 
Wenn ich ehrlich bin isses mir zur Besichtigung nie aufgefallen. Ich weiß eben auch nicht ob es nen temporären grund für diesen vielen Verkehr gibt (baustelle) etc oder nicht .


----------



## dekay55 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*

Meinst du die Wohnung ist immer noch so schön wenn du sie dir vollknallst mit Schallisolierung ? Willst du wirklich in ner Schallisolierten Box Wohnen ? So Ohne Sonnenlicht, Frischluft Zufuhr usw. ? 

Ich sags dir jetzt mal wie es ist, scheinbar ist es deine Erste Wohnung. Du kannst zwar alles Abhängen, damit machst du aber genau das was man in einer Wohnung nicht machen Darf, außer du hast echt Bock drauf das alles anfängt zu Schimmeln aufgrund Luftfeuchtigkeit die sich hinter der Dämmung ansammelt wenn keine Dampfsperre verbaut. 

Kurz gesagt ohne massive Änderung an der Baulichen Substanz kannst du es vergessen, du kannst natürlich Pfuschen und riskieren die Wohnung unbrauchbar zu machen. Mal abgesehen davon das du die Einverständnis vom Vermieter brauchst wenn du an der Substanz anfängt Änderungen zu machen. Es ist eben nunmal so das man sich Wohnungen sehr genau anschauen sollte genauso wie man die Umgebung überprüfen sollte. 


Eigentlich hast du jetzt 2 Möglichkeiten, in den Sauren Apfel beißen drinnen wohnen bleiben und sich an den Lärm gewöhnen ( manche können das wohl ) oder Nachmieter suchen und sich ne neue Bude beschaffen


----------



## ThoSta (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*

Kann da leider den anderen nur zustimmen. Lärm ohne bauliche Änderung zu verringern geht nur in sehr begrenztem Rahmen.
Doppelt verglast und Erstbezug finde ich aber seltsam. Dreifach verglast ist inzwischen fast Standard. Ziehe selbst nächstes Jahr in einen Erstbezug mit dreifach verglasten Fenstern weil mir die aktuelle zu laut ist. Habe mich deshalb sehr gut informiert und im Endeffekt entschlossen was anderes zu suchen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*



Erich95 schrieb:


> Welche möglichkeiten gibt es (außer baulicher Maßnahmen) den lärm zu verringern. ..


Bürgermeister werden und die Straße zu einer 30er Zone machen.


----------



## RtZk (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bürgermeister werden und die Straße zu einer 30er Zone machen.



*Fußgängerzone


----------



## Erich95 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*

Ich geh mal davon aus das es sich hier um 2 Fach verglast handelt. Ist leider nicht meine 1. Wohnung schon die 2. Und ich denke leider wirds auf kurz oder lang keine andere Möglichkeit geben.


----------



## LastManStanding (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*

Naja fenster machen schon Ordentlich was  aus momentan haben wir 40cm Bruchstein blus 20cm innen Dämmung trotzdem hört man den verkerslährm deutlich. Weil die Kunstofffenster nunmal schlecht Schallisoliert sind. trotz doppel verglasung. schall schutz fenster machen enorm was aus. Aber Decke abhängen naja. Möbel die den schall brechen lassen aber die eingedrungenen Geräusche oft etwas Dumpfer wirken.


----------



## Erich95 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*

Naja aber es wird mir keiner in ner neuen wohnung andere fenster einbauen und selbst zahlen werd ichs nicht


----------



## Heimomat (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*

Der Vermieter wird auch einen Teufel tun was die Fenster angeht also bleibt dir nur mit hier genannten  mitteln zu experimentieren oder damit leben.  Kannst ja mal eine Wolldecke an die Wand nageln.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*



Heimomat schrieb:


> Der Vermieter wird auch einen Teufel tun was die Fenster angeht also bleibt dir nur mit hier genannten  mitteln zu experimentieren oder damit leben.  Kannst ja mal eine Wolldecke an die Wand nageln.


Was ca. 0,5db bringt.


----------



## Berky (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Lärmschutz Wohnung brauche Rat*

Ist es Laut bei geschlossenen Fernster? Die Gummis der Fenster überprüfen, falls keine vorhanden selber anbringen, das macht sehr viel aus was Schall betrifft, das Fenster sollte 100% Luftdicht sein wenn sie geschlossen ist. 
Kannst du mal ein Foto vom Falz des Fensterflügels machen und einmal vom Falz des Fernsterrahmens, und einmal vom ganzen Fenster, damit man die Sache besser beurteilen kann. Das ist nicht schön wenn man ständig im Lärm aushalten muss.

Wenn es neue Fenster sind dann ist das kein Thema, weil man keine Fenster mehr ohne Gummiabdichtungen baut und gut abschliessen.


----------

